# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  [SOLVED] Gnuplot and openoffice

## arkara

I want to plot some data in order to use the graph on latex.
i have exported the on a csv file, but i can't plot them..
any idea?

i get this error message



```
gnuplot> plot 'test4.csv'
              ^
         Bad data on line 1

gnuplot>
```

----------


## WW

What do the first couple lines of test4.csv look like?

----------


## arkara

> What do the first couple lines of test4.csv look like?


this is the whole csv file..



```
'x'	'y'
1	2
2	4
3	6
4	8
5	10
6	12
7	14
8	16
9	18
10	20
```

----------


## jeremytaylor

If you take out the column names it should work. I've never managed to convince gnuplot to be happy with having text in a data file but there probably is a way to do it!

Jeremy

----------


## luisfcup

jeremytaylor is correct, gnuplot doesn't like characters in numeric data columns.
You can simply comment the undesirable lines:


```
#'x'  'y'
1   2
2   4
...
```

If you want to label the axis in gnuplot you can do it with set labbel command like this:


```
gnuplot> set xlabel "x-axis"
gnuplot> set ylabel "y-axis"
gnuplot> plot "test4.csv"
```

----------


## arkara

> jeremytaylor is correct, gnuplot doesn't like characters in numeric data columns.
> You can simply comment the undesirable lines:
> 
> 
> ```
> #'x'  'y'
> 1   2
> 2   4
> ...
> ...



ok it now works.

----------

